# The Summer Show Down II



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

where is this one?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Idaho, about 30 min out of spokane


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

bumpppppiddyy bump...
anyone for sure coming?
Nizmo's K9 Supply will have a booth set up there. lmk if you need anything, prices will be dropped at the event


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

anyone???? lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

So far so good here. The morning went well so we will be showing Lowla


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wohoooo good luck, hope you taking lots of pics


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

We forgot our camera  I only have my phone. The martingale show leads went quick


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well thats great , now ya know to bring tons of them next time  glad buisness is well there hope lowla does great in the ring


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

Did anyone get any pics of the winners from this show?


----------

